#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  preços de equipamentos em geral no Brasil

## edsonn

ola amigos estou mais uma vez aqui no fórum pra pedi a ajuda de vcs eu queria saber qual o estado do Brasil que vende equipamentos mas parato como nano loco M2, nano loco M5, bullet etc... 
eu morro em fortaleza aqui eu compro nano loco M5 em media R$ 180,00. agora vcs me perguntam pra que que eu estou fazendo isso e por que eu esto afim de ir para outros estados compra equipamento ou compra via coreio se vcs poderem posta os presso que vcs compra equipamento para cliente eu agradeço

----------


## demattos

bom dia, amigo boa ideia sua este post, mas posso adiantar que este preco que vc esta citando e o mesmo praticado em quase todas as revendas o que muda e promocoes com compra acima de 10 que baixa o preco, ou srsrs paraguay aqui mas vc vir aqui nao vejo vantagem a nao ser comprar muito equipamento e ainda correr o risco de ser pego por contrabando.


mas a ideia do post e interessante, abraco um bom dia de trabalho

----------


## biohazzard

Vc esta comprando barato, por que aqui em Belo Horizonte uma nano Loco fica na faixa de 217 reais, nanostation M5 290, M2 205 reais.

----------


## wondernetwork

_edson moro em curitiba-pr fica á 650 km do paraguai.
preço mais em conta que eu acho é r$ 190,00 á vista, em espécie(dinheiro)
seu preço tá barato !!!!_

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Eu consigo nano loco a R$ 189,00 na TX INFO com o vender Júlio. Segue abaixo e-mail e msn do mesmo. Espero ter colaborado.

*Site*
Júlio C. Tescaro - [email protected]

----------


## samuelcarlos

Uma possibilidade para encontrar preços baixos e utilizar o mercadolivre mas so não se esqueça das falsificações que estão no mercado!

----------


## edsonn

eu dei uma pesquisada aqui em fortaleza e descobri que o cara que vende as nanos aqui compra os equipamentos em miyane ele so liga pro cara e ele ja manda os lote de nano com nota fiscal com o presso mais barato pra poder passa pela receita federal .auguem sabe como e isso ?

----------


## dmknob

> Eu consigo nano loco a R$ 189,00 na TX INFO com o vender Júlio. Segue abaixo e-mail e msn do mesmo. Espero ter colaborado.
> 
> *Site*
> Júlio C. Tescaro - [email protected]


Conheci a TX pelo Mercado Livre.
Comprei umas coisinhas e fui tri bem atendido.
Também recomendo o pessoal lá.

----------


## nalvo

compro muito da linkteck e da american explorer... são sérios!

----------


## alyssonbmx

> eu dei uma pesquisada aqui em fortaleza e descobri que o cara que vende as nanos aqui compra os equipamentos em miyane ele so liga pro cara e ele ja manda os lote de nano com nota fiscal com o presso mais barato pra poder passa pela receita federal .auguem sabe como e isso ?



edson blz sou de sobral. tem um cara ae de fortaleza sempre viaja para miami, eu acho q esse cara q vc esta falando ae , e sei quem e esse cara . me add ae no seu msn, [email protected] ou no face. Alysson Damasceno valew

----------


## marquesjr

Alguém sabe onde compro um Bullet com um bom preço...

----------


## eamorim

> Alguém sabe onde compro um Bullet com um bom preço...


WDC Networks
www.wdcnet.com.br

http://wdcnet.com.br/produto/bullet-2/
http://wdcnet.com.br/produto/bullet-m5-hp-2/

----------


## Watcosta

Olá Amigo, onde consigo um bom preço das nano loco m5 aqui em fortaleza?

----------


## vendas2019

[email protected]

https://americanbrasil.com.br/rack-informatica.html

Segue bons preços.

----------

